# Powerhawk



## Aftershock (Jul 22, 2009)

Is anyone on here shooting a Hoyt Powerhawk, and if so, what rest are you using on yours?


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

I have a QAD on mine


----------



## Aftershock (Jul 22, 2009)

How do you like the bow? How smooth is the draw stroke on yours? Mine seems a bit harsh, and I am wondering what others think.


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

I like it, I don't think the draw is harsh. Do you have the smaller cams on yours? I think the smaller cams draw a little more harsh/less smooth than the larger ones. They are faster then advertised as well (at least mine is).


----------



## Rick Hodges (Nov 3, 2008)

I also have a QAD-HD on my powerhawk. I think the bow is very smooth, but my reference is limited. I did shoot a number of bows in its price range and thought it felt the best to me. 

I am very happy with my bow.

Rick


----------



## bluelund79 (Aug 12, 2008)

Tri Vane on my TurboHawk-same riser. Love that rest.


----------



## Aftershock (Jul 22, 2009)

The bow only lets off about 1/2 in from full draw, which seems unusual from the other bows I tested, Hoyts included. The limb is only 1/4 inch from the bottom timing mark on the bottom M4 cam, when backed off a quarter turn from max weight.

This brings up another point/question. The limbs are marked #60-#70lbs, but when the bolts are maxed out #65 is the most weight I can get out of the bow. Any thoughts?


----------



## NMYoungGun (May 29, 2009)

im using a QAD on my superhawk. Same bow just different limbs


----------



## Washi (Jan 23, 2005)

Aftershock said:


> The bow only lets off about 1/2 in from full draw, which seems unusual from the other bows I tested, Hoyts included. The limb is only 1/4 inch from the bottom timing mark on the bottom M4 cam, when backed off a quarter turn from max weight.
> 
> This brings up another point/question. The limbs are marked #60-#70lbs, but when the bolts are maxed out #65 is the most weight I can get out of the bow. Any thoughts?


That thing sounds like it is pretty out of tune if you can only get 65lbs and the let off feels like that.


----------



## JC07Rhino (Jan 13, 2007)

Aftershock said:


> The bow only lets off about 1/2 in from full draw, which seems unusual from the other bows I tested, Hoyts included. The limb is only 1/4 inch from the bottom timing mark on the bottom M4 cam, when backed off a quarter turn from max weight.
> 
> This brings up another point/question. The limbs are marked #60-#70lbs, but when the bolts are maxed out #65 is the most weight I can get out of the bow. Any thoughts?



although i have not shot the turbo hawk i do have the vulcan and power hawk, and i was having the same problem with my vulcan. the fix for my vulcan, it was a timing issue. although i was getting about 66-67 maxed out. i also tightened the cables a few twists (still in timed) i'm maxing out at around 72, so now i backed it off a crank and i'm shooting approx. 69 lbs.


----------



## Aftershock (Jul 22, 2009)

JC07Rhino said:


> although i have not shot the turbo hawk i do have the vulcan and power hawk, and i was having the same problem with my vulcan. the fix for my vulcan, it was a timing issue. although i was getting about 66-67 maxed out. i also tightened the cables a few twists (still in timed) i'm maxing out at around 72, so now i backed it off a crank and i'm shooting approx. 69 lbs.


Thanks for the input from experience. How does your bow feel when it reaches the backwall, does it hold good, or does it try to jerk the string forward if you relax just the slightest?


----------



## GotHog? (Nov 16, 2008)

*powerhawk*

I just bought a powerhawk last week. I have not had a lot of time to shoot it but I did get it sighted in. I am happy with the draw cycle and the bow in general. I really like the black riser and camo limbs, has a wisker and axion 3 pin sight, alpine bearclaw 5 arrownquiver and shooting pse x weaves.


----------



## droptyne1 (Sep 15, 2008)

Aftershock said:


> Thanks for the input from experience. How does your bow feel when it reaches the backwall, does it hold good, or does it try to jerk the string forward if you relax just the slightest?


Thats why I got rid of mine. Plus I shot a Z 28 and had to have it. IT would def creep for me at full draw. Shorten your drawlength a little bit and maybe that will fix it.


----------



## mloy2 (Aug 30, 2009)

i have a trophy taker fc top slot on my turbo hawk


----------



## JezterVA (Jan 26, 2009)

Aftershock said:


> Thanks for the input from experience. How does your bow feel when it reaches the backwall, does it hold good, or does it try to jerk the string forward if you relax just the slightest?


I have this same symptom when I draw the Avenger that I just bought for my son. it appears to be in time, but I haven't thoroughly given it the once over yet. Time will tell.


----------

